# any good trees for naturals in the midwest usa?



## ningaginja (May 8, 2013)

Hey I live in southern Kansas and can't seem to find any woods that fork well. Maybe i'm looking in the wrong place


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Maple, oak, ash, fruit and nut trees, perfect or near perfect forks are hard to come by, but then a perfect fork isnt always needed


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Red cedar, birch, maple and oak are some of my favorites and they all grow in Kansas.

http://www.gardenguides.com/96418-kinds-trees-kansas.html


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Black or honey locust are great if you got 'em.
A type of thornbush that grows in hedges called Buckthorn is also perfectly suitable, if not especially pretty.


----------



## ningaginja (May 8, 2013)

Thanks guys! I've found this tree that produces some pretty nice forks but have no clue what it is


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

http://www.arborday.org/trees/whattree/?TrackingID=908 this is killer for all tree identifying.


----------

